# HUD additional Functions won't work



## razorback (Nov 18, 2012)

no, I don't !

the apparent problem - in my special case - apparently is:

The new Navi/iDrive for the F07 as well as the 6WB were introduced for MY 2013 
Scheduled start of production availability was October 2012
Mine was built October 30th 2012 but the implemented Software (iLevel) was 2012-07

So we easily can assume that the missing functionality in my car can be blamed to the installed i-Level.

I am just talking to my Dealer in order to get at least an i_Level 2012-11 and if possible the most recent.
Will know not before tuesday.

So, keep a stiff upper lip and give it a try anyway )


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

razorback said:


> no, I don't !
> 
> the apparent problem - in my special case - apparently is:
> 
> ...


Ok that makes sense now. If you don't have it in your cluster there is no way you can have it in your HUD. I have seen 6wb pictures with the lists in the cluster so yes your situation does seem special.

Thank you for clarifying, that gives me more confidence that it should work now.


----------



## razorback (Nov 18, 2012)

I apologize 

being so fixated on my HUD problem I just did not read your post REALLY.....

So the proper answer is:
YES, i get the entertainment list (if you mean working the wheel and getting the list of tracks) in the cluster.
and YES i get telephone information and the phone list (but not really everything I should e.g. recent calls are only those I started from the car - those initiated from the phone are not there but missed calls are there though so I can answer them). 
--> EDIT: 
--> I tested this again today and was unfortunately all wrong with the he above information for the PHONE.
--> This relates to the ControlDisplay only !!
--> in the Cluster there only pops up an incoming call (with the name from the addressbook) and the option to terminate the call.
--> Everything else, like searching the address book, missed calls, redial lists and initiating a call ONLY WORK VIA i-DRIVE (and the latter via Voice Dial as well).
--> And in my case it's an Android Phone (Samsung Galaxy Note) and NOT an iPhone - maybe this does behave differently.
--> I apologize for the inconvenience !!!

But to be honest - I normally don't start phone calls from the car - just answering or checking back on missed calls.

But the HUD-Integration does not work at all.

Anyway - as I mentioned before - there is something amiss with the installed features and the i_Level which I am looking forward to have sorted out by end of next week.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Razorback, did the software update do anything?

Also do your gears show up when you are in manual mode?


----------



## razorback (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi djsaad1

I did not code anything HUD related since software-update (48.2).

And what do you mean by "gears show up in manual mode" ?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

when in sport/manual mode does kombi show you what gear you are in?


----------

